# Watermelon Terminal Ballistics



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

This thread is for anyone to post their pics and videos showing terminal ballistics of projectiles on watermelons

It can be with any kind of projectile launcher, including slingshots, but since I'm going to start off with my own videos using a blowgun, I made this "off topic" instead of the main forum.

I guess summer time might have been more apropos for watermelons, but didn't have time to post back then.


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll start with a video using an 8 foot blowgun and plastic sabot to launch a .44 caliber steel ball at a watermelon.

Before you watch, try to guess if lung power will be enough to shoot the steel ball all the way through...






Post your own watermelon destruction vids too, if you've got 'em!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Someone will be posting the video of the woman using a watermelon as ammo in the huge slingshot that launches the watermelon backwards into her face.


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> Someone will be posting the video of the woman using a watermelon as ammo in the huge slingshot that launches the watermelon backwards into her face.


I wonder if she wrote upon it, "Return to Sender"?


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

And here's the interview after surviving :banghead: . We should have a special emoji based on getting a watermelon to the noggin


----------

